# Earth stove 3000



## Mattones (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello everyone I am new to the forum and was told about this forum through another online forum

I bought a 100+ year old house two years ago which runs off propane. It can get pricey as we all know. The house is chilly. This past summer I did a lot of work to help keep the heat In.  The previous owner had a stove in the basement and took it with him. I recently picked up a free Earth Stove 3000 series. It looks to be in great shape. Ill post pictures for you guys to judge if it actually is.

I have a few questions about it.

- Behind the stove is a rectangle most stoves I have seen all have been circular. Is this still up to code and fine?

- Inside the stove has these two small pipes coming in from the back.. are they for air flow?

You can see where the owner had his stove. I assume ill have to modify it to fit this or another wood stove.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2014)

You will need an adapter to go from the rectangle to round.
Yes - the two pipes are for air.
Need more info on the pipe and positioning of the stove.  What are you dumping into - chimney or a pipe run? Size?

I have a stove just about like that.  I have converted it into a paper/box/splitter trash burner outside.  I also attempted to make a pool heater with it with marginal success.


----------

